# Craftsman 536.918300 10hp control cable



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just left a friends house and he has this snowblower. I gave it to him years ago but now the control cable is shot. I remember reading on the forum about getting the cable from mcmaster-carr. He has since butchered the original cable so its hard to get a measurement. Dose anyone by any chance have a mcmaster number i can give him to replace it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tom5407 said:


> I just left a friends house and he has this snowblower. I gave it to him years ago but now the control cable is shot. I remember reading on the forum about getting the cable from mcmaster-carr. He has since butchered the original cable so its hard to get a measurement. Dose anyone by any chance have a mcmaster number i can give him to replace it.


The speed control cable?
Sears show them in stock, not cheap. $46.64

HANDLE ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 536918300 Craftsman-Parts Snow-removal-equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Home Depot and Lowes sell generic braided steel cables by the foot pretty cheap. I did that for a lawnmower brake cable reusing the plastic sheath.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Use the Sears part number, mcmaster-carr's must have cross reference?

Might be cheaper, but the HD or Lowes sounds like a cheaper way to go.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, its the cable that is item 54 on diagram and its no longer available. I did get some good info and yea new cable and fresh ends is the way to go. It's not an insurmountable problem but definitely not a unbolt rebolt. Gonna have to help him. I've ask some question on this forum on several problems and always go ta good response, this forum has a great group of guys. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks like a straight up cable. Nothing special about it. I bet even a steel rod would work. For the lawnmower I used $1.50 worth of steel cable and took a couple bolts and drilled holes through them to make cable clamps. That beat paying the $25 sears wanted for a new one.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think your right cable fed through the sheath and new ends and good to go.


----------

